Ask HN: What are the foundational books on distributed storage systems? - senatorobama
======
marcell
GFS paper is a must read, I think:
[https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.c...](https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//archive/gfs-
sosp2003.pdf)

~~~
xstartup
Is there any GFS as service?

------
chmielewski
HA ceph stuff?

